# So Close But So Far



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

View attachment 384563


I am stuck at my office job.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can't see attachment.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Can't see attachment.


It didn't work so is in another post instead. See Stuck At the office.


----------

